# Islabikes Cnoc 14'' oder 16''



## lilly_sophie (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

möchte zufällig jemamd ein 14'' oder 16'' Islabike verkaufen? oder kann mir jemand bei der Größe weiterhelfen?
Meine Tochter ist jetzt 98 cm groß. Zoll ich da lieber das 14er oder 16er nehmen? Sie kann jetzt mit so einem megaschweren Pegasus 12'' Rad ganz gut fahren. 
Ich würde auch ein gebrauchtes bike kaufen.Hat vielleicht jemand eins abzugeben?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## chris5000 (19. Juni 2010)

lilly_sophie schrieb:


> oder kann mir jemand bei der Größe weiterhelfen?
> Meine Tochter ist jetzt 98 cm groß. Zoll ich da lieber das 14er oder 16er nehmen?



Klick.Die Mindestmaße, die da bezüglich der Schrittlängen stehen, stimmen exakt. Die Schrittlänge ist auch das entscheidende Kriterium. Weniger die Körpergröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilly_sophie (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ihre Schrittlänge ist 40cm. Die Frage ist, ob sich das 14er noch lohnt wenn sie es nur sehr kurz fährt. Kannst Du mir vielleicht die minimale Sattelhöhe verraten.

Wie kommen die Kinder denn mit dem Oberrohr beim Aufstieg zurecht? Sie hatte ein Likeabike laufrad. Da muss man ja auch das bein hinter den Sattel führen um aufzusteigen.Das ging gut aber das Rad ist ja auch etwas kleiner.

@Chris: Du hast das Fahrrad für deiner Tochter aber super cool aufgebaut. Also das mit dem Lenker finde ich richtig gut, das würde ich mir auch überlegen. Der Serienmäßige lenker gefällt mir nicht so.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Langsam könnte sich islabikes sich überlegen Dich für die Werbung zu entlohnen


----------



## chris5000 (20. Juni 2010)

lilly_sophie schrieb:


> Ihre Schrittlänge ist 40cm. Die Frage ist, ob sich das 14er noch lohnt wenn sie es nur sehr kurz fährt.


Naja. Dieses Jahr könnte sie es wohl noch gut fahren und Anfang nächsten Jahres wäre dann ein Größeres fällig.



lilly_sophie schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir vielleicht die minimale Sattelhöhe verraten.


Du meinst vom 16er? Ist nicht nötig. Denn wenn im SizeChart steht 42cm Mindestschrittlnge, dann bedeutet das, dass ein Kind mit genau dieser Schrittlänge ganz knapp und gerade so mit dem Rad fahren kann - also gerade so mit den Zehenspitzen auf beiden Seiten den Boden so erreichen kann, dass es stehen kann ohne umzukippen. 
Hier wurde wirklich schon in vielen Threads von Islabikesbestellern bestätigt, dass die angegebenen Mindestschrittlängen wirklich und unzweifelhaft das absolute Minimum sind.

Allerdings hatte ich meiner Tochter seinerzeit auch das CNOC 14 bestellt, als sie noch 2cm zu wenig Schritlänge hatte. Dazu habe ich einen Sattel vom Rothan (das ist das Islabikes Laufrad) bestellt und hier im Radgeschäft eine 25,4 Zoll Alu-Kerzensattelstütze für EUR 5.- oder so gekauft und gekürzt. Und das hat dann gepasst, weil die Kombination aus Kerze und Rothansattel ca. 2cm niedriger baut, als 14er-Sattel mit 14er-Stütze. 3 Monate später oder so sind dann die Originalteile drangekommen.

Mit einem CNOC 16 geht das prinzipiell genauso. Sattel, Stütze und Durchmesser sind dieselben.Sieht vielleicht höchstens für die paar Monate ein bisschen komisch aus so ein kleiner, tiefer Sattel an so einem "großen" Rad...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (20. Juni 2010)

lilly_sophie schrieb:


> Wie kommen die Kinder denn mit dem Oberrohr beim Aufstieg zurecht?



Also meine Tochter fällt bei ihren Aufsteigversuchen immer erst fünf Mal aufs Maul, bevor sie endlich sitzt... Quatsch. Ist natürlich überhaupt kein Problem. Die Räder werden zwar größer, aber die Kinder ja zu Glück auch 



lilly_sophie schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Lenker finde ich richtig gut, das würde ich mir auch überlegen. Der Serienmäßige lenker gefällt mir nicht so.



Ach, der serienmäßige ist schon ok. Nur halt schwer .Ich habe am Ende am Cockpit mit dem Umbau aber auch nur 190g gespart und einfach anderen Lenker aussuchen war da nicht, weil der Originallenker und entsprechend auch die Schellen der Bremshebel nur 19mm Durchmesser haben, statt der üblichen 22mm. Kurbel-/Innenlager ist da lohnender.



lilly_sophie schrieb:


> Langsam könnte sich islabikes sich überlegen Dich für die Werbung zu entlohnen



Das hab ich mir auch schon ein paar mal gedacht.


----------

